# advise



## shadypr86 (Feb 22, 2012)

looking for advise on what clutch would be best for my 08 mini cooper s (stage?)


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

It may be better for you to post that question on a dedicated MINI forum like North American Motoring. It's a far more active MINI forum than this one, and those one that forum into modifications would be able to advise you better about any available aftermarket clutches for the MINI.


----------

